

Unheap - A tidy collection of jQuery plugins - jonalexr
http://www.unheap.com

======
justinator
Hmm! Simple Modal - <http://simplemodal.plasm.it/> may be just what I've been
looking for, for my project, as I've moved from Prototype to jQuery, but still
have to keep to Prototype hooks around, to utilize Modal Box -
<http://okonet.ru/projects/modalbox/index.html> \- I like the OS X-like
styling of the, "sheet" coming down from the top of the menu, and ability to
load via Ajax.

Looks like I may be able to hack the same sort of styling into Simple Modal,
and it's got load-via-ajax already built in. (any other options?)

~~~
justinator
Ah! There's also the project that was just submitted on HN:

<http://jschr.github.com/bootstrap-modal/>

------
bprater
This site looks cool. How do you keep track of some of the best jQuery
plugins?

------
briangonzalez
Worst mobile experience ever.

------
danso
Nice. But at 36 pages of 20 or so plugins each...this is not a tidy
collection. The category organization is definitely helpful...but what would
be even better is some ranking of them, even if by github stars.

And a flat, text only table of the collection would be really nice too. I'm
usually looking for just functionality, something that is better described in
the author provided readme rather than a screenshot

